

Disney to acquire Lucasfilm Ltd - qdot76367
http://www.4-traders.com/THE-WALT-DISNEY-COMPANY-4842/news/The-Walt-Disney-Company-Disney-to-Acquire-Lucasfilm-Ltd-15445015/

======
cultureulterior
Hopefully they will make "Heir to the Empire" as episode 7.

